# Quercus-canariensis



## frederico (24 Set 2014 às 02:52)

Dizem que em Portugal a espécie só ocorre na serra de Monchique. Pois encontrei-a na serra de Tavira, na berma de uma estrada! Meia dúzia de pequenos carvalhos...

Sempre suspeitei que se a espécie é comum nas serranias de Huelva, também teria de estar presente no Caldeirão. E consegui encontrar o que procurava! Lamentavelmente a zona sofreu muitos incêndios na última década e quem sabe se estes não são mesmo os últimos exemplares! E estando na berma de uma estrada, estão em perigo de serem removidas nas «limpezas» de bermas...

Estão no vale da ribeira de Odeleite, a sul de Cachopo...


----------



## Bergidum (6 Out 2014 às 13:21)

Sería interesante reproducir y plantar en sitios adecuados esta especie, tan escasa en Portugal. También la administración debería hacerlo, y no plantar solo pinos...


----------

